
HSL color values - TheAceOfHearts
https://www.w3.org/TR/css3-color/#hsl-color
======
TheAceOfHearts
Many people are only familiar with RGB, but HSL is usually more useful and
intuitive. The CSS feature is supported on all browsers [0], but it's
surprisingly rare to see its usage in libraries or tutorials.

[0]
[https://caniuse.com/#feat=css3-colors](https://caniuse.com/#feat=css3-colors)

